# Weird bruise on breast, any input?



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

When I was pregnant, I got a small, round bruise on my breast for no apparant reason. The size made me think it was like a pencil's eraser-side had poked me. The Dr. said it was nothing.

Now I have a thumbprint-sized, very dark bruise on the underside of my other breast. I don't remember any trauma to it. I also just got over a fluish cold (biggest symptom sore throat/stuffiness). I had no breast related symptoms.

Does this sound familiar to anyone? I'm still exclusively bfing.


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

Hi Leigh (love your name by the way)
No idea here but I also found a weird mark on my breast when dd3 was about a month old. Thought it was some kind of lesion or something - freaked me out until I figured out what it was. Baby was sleeping in bed with us and I wore nursing jammies so I barely had to wake up - she would just latch on. Great deal except when she missed by an inch or two and gives me a HICKY! It went away. But on the underside of your breast probably couldn't be that. And wouldn't explain the pregnancy one. Hope you get it figured out!
Kirsten


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Are you very fairskinned? Do you normally bruise easily? Some people do.

I would think, with all the increased blood flow to the breasts while nursing, a small capillary could burst without any big trauma, and cause a bruise. Ask your doc if you are concerned, but if the nursing is fine, and you have no hard sore lumps (normal lumpiness is OK), it doesn't sound important.

Make sure your bras are well fitting, and your clothing isn't pinching your breast when you move it aside to nurse.


----------



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

Thanks for the input. I've thought about these different things, and I guess there are possibilities...

A few nights ago I was sleeping on my back topless and woke up to see dd, lying on her belly perpendicular to me, latched on and trying to nurse without suffocating herself (head bobbing up and down on my breast). It was the most hilarious thing ever. So I don't know, perhaps there is something to the hicky theory, except that this is a very dark bruise and doesn't look like any hicky I've ever had.

I'm white but not extremely fairskinned and not especially prone to bruising. My bras are very loose-fitting sleep bras and my clothing never pinches me... but dd has started to... maybe she just pinched me extra hard once and I forgot about it.

I'm glad it doesn't sound deadly to anyone! When someting weird like this happens I'm always scared that it is a virtually unknown but certain symptom of a very rare disease.


----------

